# Food Recall



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am signed up for alerts for dog food recalls, and got this today. Thought I would post for general information.

Arrow Brand Dog Food Recall


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

This is why I feed RAW.........


----------

